# Chew toys and bones



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a 6 month old standard puppy. I did get her a big knuckle bone when I first got her but took it away after the vet told me that one of her vet assistants has a lab who broke 3 teeth chewing bones and needed 3 root canals, which cost them $1300. So the vet doesn't recommend bones or even cow hooves (although I do give Murphy a cow hoof now and again).

I never give her rawhide. I used to have bedlingtons and anything like that used to get gummy and stick to their ear tassles and legs, which would also happen to poodles. It was almost impossible to comb it out. I'm not convinced that they actually digest that, either, but I could be wrong about that.

We stick to chew toys, primarily. She loves this one: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3207115. She has fun chewing it and it bounces in fun ways.

She also likes a stuffed kong, ropes and things like that. For Christmas she got her first bully stick and this: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3207032&keepsr=0

Both of them are a huge hit. The toy has a squeeker, bounces and the feet are perfect for chewing.

We did try some sort of cow tail thing, which she really liked, but it was gone in about 1/2 an hour.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

My vet doesn't recommed rawhide either - I havnt found anything for them to enjoy chewing and they need it.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I use a combonation of things. I really really prefer natural bone. The sterile bones that you can put filling are nice, and you can put them in the dishwasher if you need to. The biggest hit in our house are smoked bones that we buy at publix near the meat case. They are made for dogs. We don't get knucles usuallly, we get ribs and ummm whatever the mid size is. The dogs love them. I keep and eye out though and take them away from Jazz if she starts splintering the ribs. I also like Kongs but don't have one big enough for the poodle yet.


----------

